# Looking for all EV Owners Willing to Race in......



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

P.M me . I have the Track Day/Time Attack car .


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Great response, keep the private messages coming!


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool PM sent!


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Email sent.

Miz


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you guys. We have recorded all names and contact info. Soon Dave will be contacting all racers, teams, and sponsors. I can only release some details. Major sponsors are willing to fund alternative energy racing events, there is a company that has been formed to unite all electric, ethanol, biodiesel, hybrid, fuel cell motorsports under one umbrella corporation. The company will conduct these events around the USA and beyond. Each racing organization will be allowed their directors on the board to vote. Each organization will be allowed an even amount of sponsorship funding to operate events in their venue. 

The mastermind and company behind this major push to promote alternative energy racing will be known after each team, racer, and organization has been contacted with the details. 

The goal is to unite, this gives the sponsor no option but to fund all types of alternative racing. So, if you have a major ethanol sponsor, he will be also funding electric racing, etc....it is a win win situation for electric vehicle racing. 

Last I heard, there is a biodiesel drag racing organization on board, a few hybrid teams, ECEDRS, and many private owners willing to race. Once the company goes public with a website, complete with all the details, I am sure more will unite.

This type of unity will allow electric vehicle racing to be funded by oil companies, biodiesel companies, fuel cell companies. It will also allow ethanol, biodiesel, fuel cell teams to be funded by electric sponsors. The brains behind this new company feels he can bring millions into alternative vehicle racing. Just for example, Shell's Eco-Marathon project cost Shell Oil over 3 million dollars. One of the features was electric vehicle racing. It's all about the image in sponsorship.

I hope the bring more info soon.


----------

